# Quebec 1989, EMP



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting article in Canadian news

​Is Canada ready to weather an electromagnetic pulse and widespread blackout? We don?t know - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Doubt any Quebeckerpeckers would even realize what was going on that deal. I heard wild stories about those folks. The ladies are rumored to have hairy legs and pits etc. It just dont seem normal.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Actually there are quite a few prepared families in rural Quebec, they get hit by annual ice storms and are usually ready to weather anything.
Hairy legs and pits? haha The same have been said about Russian and Ukrainian women, I think you're mistaking them with American hipsters


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've always found the ladies in Quebec to be quite friendly. Of course since I'm an American many of then ask foolish questions like "do you have a gun?" but after that they tend to be quite friendly to Americans.

In my travels through Canada, especially the eastern half of the country, I've been asked about guns and "America's violent streets" many times. I suspect that Canadians love watching old US mob movies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Actually there are quite a few prepared families in rural Quebec, they get hit by annual ice storms and are usually ready to weather anything.
> Hairy legs and pits? haha The same have been said about Russian and Ukrainian women, I think you're mistaking them with American hipsters


Ok TG, you now leave us no other options but to demand pics of YOUR legs and pits, and don't think we can't spot pics that have been doctored.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Haaaaaa! Use your imagination


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Doubt any Quebeckerpeckers would even realize what was going on that deal. I heard wild stories about those folks. The ladies are rumored to have hairy legs and pits etc. It just dont seem normal.


I still have some relationships in the Toronto area ... they view the Quebeckerpeckers as oddballs and asses. Me, I don't have any experience.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back to the OP, I believe the answer is a resounding no. The US is a resounding hell no. What developed country is prepared for an EMP?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's funny, the hottest strippers, I've ever seen were in Mississauga Canada and all the girls were from...... QUEBEC!
And the only hair they sported was on their heads!

I also challenge you to go to a Brooklyn Night club and find me ONE unattractive Russian/Ukranian Girl! Good Luck!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Back to the OP, I believe the answer is a resounding no. The US is a resounding hell no. What developed country is prepared for an EMP?


Actually I'll bet feds are but they're not telling anyone. Gotta protect their own butts first.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Subways in Russia are dug a lot deeper under ground than subways in other parts of the world for the purpose of mass evacuation. There are a lot of emergency stores, including water, food, blankets, med supplies and different types of equipment. I'm pretty sure that at least some of it is protected, not to mention countless bomb shelters.. I think a lot of Russian citizens will be just fine if a strong EMP hit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What developed country is prepared for an EMP?


Russia


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TG said:


> Subways in Russia are dug a lot deeper under ground than subways in other parts of the world for the purpose of mass evacuation. There are a lot of emergency stores, including water, food, blankets, med supplies and different types of equipment. I'm pretty sure that at least some of it is protected, not to mention countless bomb shelters.. I think a lot of Russian citizens will be just fine if a strong EMP hit.


Great point..and the population is way more sparsely dispersed than us. When it comes time to swap nukes...providing ours still work...we will lose that pissing contest. Or as some famous peacenik said one time..In a nuclear exchange the survivors will envy the dead. That dont sound right to us preppers. Now Albert Einstein was rumored to have said when asked what weapons would be used in WW III. He say I aint sure but WW IV will be fought with sticks and stones. That always made sense to me.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Great point..and the population is way more sparsely dispersed than us. When it comes time to swamp nukes...providing ours still work...we will lose that pissing contest. Or as some famous peacenik said one time..In a nuclear exchange the survivors will envy the dead. That dont sound right to us preppers. Now Albert Einstein was rumored to have said when asked what weapons would be used in WW III. He say I aint sure but WW IV will be fought with sticks and stones. That always made sense to me.


This will never happen. Nukes are for safe keeping, nothing more


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You read up on all the Neutron Bombs available to Israel? They got some about the size of softballs that can kill every living critter in a one block radius and such a short half life they can have troops on the scene to haul off the bodies within half an hour. It aint our grandpas nukes out there these days. The Bible calls it fire and brimstone. Things are fixing to get nasty quickly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Survival after a major EMP hits doesn't only depend on how much electrical equipment you were able to save. How many citizens in your country actually prepare for living without electricity, like not being able to shop at supermarkets, storing food, not losing their minds when they lose electricity and running water...etc

Cool thing about home (Russia and Ukraine) is that even major city dwellers own or rent garden plots and constantly grow food, store preserves (way more than the required 72 hours-worth), already used to living with constant electricity blackouts and lack of hot water.
Harsh life have trained citizens to live with anything that comes without resorting to panic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Survival after a major EMP hits doesn't only depend on how much electrical equipment you were able to save. How many citizens in your country actually prepare for living without electricity, like not being able to shop at supermarkets, storing food, not losing their minds when they lose electricity and running water...etc
> 
> Cool thing about home (Russia and Ukraine) is that even major city dwellers own or rent garden plots and constantly grow food, store preserves (way more than the required 72 hours-worth), already used to living with constant electricity blackouts and lack of hot water.
> Harsh life have trained citizens to live with anything that comes without resorting to panic.


Makes sense, but if an EMP were to become a reality, like as we know it ceases to exist and not short term. Conditions that rival the middle ages are a reality and last months and perhaps over a year. Some locations will never recover. Temporary supplies will end in a month, maybe 2, maybe less for some. It's not long before man's ugly nature takes over.

I will post a review in the *One Second After* thread, its worth a look.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Agreed, I read that book @A Watchman

Many towns have been surviving without electricity for a long time, some never had electricity to begin with, many of those towns have enough food stored to last them decades.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> You read up on all the Neutron Bombs available to Israel? They got some about the size of softballs that can kill every living critter in a one block radius and such a short half life they can have troops on the scene to haul off the bodies within half an hour. It aint our grandpas nukes out there these days...


Hey, bigwheel. I've seen these rumors before. Do you have a link where I can learn more?

I always understood that neutron bombs were basically small atomic bombs that were tweeked to produce more than the standard amount of neutrons, for use primarily against personnel protected by armor, bunkers, and the like. However, they are still atomic bombs, with most of the blast and thermal effects of regular bombs. I'm fairly sure that they do not just kill people, and leave buildings intact.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Subways in Russia are dug a lot deeper under ground than subways in other parts of the world for the purpose of mass evacuation. There are a lot of emergency stores, including water, food, blankets, med supplies and different types of equipment. I'm pretty sure that at least some of it is protected, not to mention countless bomb shelters.. I think a lot of Russian citizens will be just fine if a strong EMP hit.


I am German by birth (small town of Kubelberg) and adopted at 3 days of age after my biological father was killed in an automobile accident, leaving a very young mother behind. My American parents were not able to have children and chose me. I spent the better part of my early youth in Germany living off base, as my Mom and Dad preferred. I remember the roads lined with fruit bearing trees, and bomb shelters in every town.

You wont find a deliberate National preparedness intent in the US.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@A Watchman
Have you been back to Germany? I love this country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> @A Watchman
> Have you been back to Germany? I love this country.


Great question, unfortunately I have not. It is still on my bucket list to do as an adult. I still distinctively remember its rolling hills covered in vineyards, the magnificent and castle lined Rhine River, the beautiful towns and their architecture. Now ya got me yearning again (Texan speak)!

I have long stated that on my trip back I would have very little interest in locating long lost German kin (geez I am now 55). It doesn't take special or talented people to have kids, but I know how special the parents were that put a lifetime of blood, sweat and tears into raising me. I know who my Dad and Mom were, and where they are both buried. I do still fancy my German heritage and own many keepsakes and still speak a good bit of the language remembering I was fluent as a child living off base.

Thanks for asking TG.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> @A Watchman
> Have you been back to Germany? I love this country.


Me too, but I would imagine with 1 million Muzzies it's probably not the same country.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@A Watchman

Just go one day, don't have to look for relatives, just explore. I love Drezden, beautiful city with incredibly sweet people. Stunning architecture, great food, wonderfully delicious beer, so much to experience 

I have family in so many different countries, but often I travel without telling anyone, just to explore by myself.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Me too, but I would imagine with 1 million Muzzies it's probably not the same country.


I visit Germany on average every 5 years, it's always worth seeing


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

WOW! That got my blood pumping. Just as I started reading the OP's article about EMP, our power went out. Just came back on after 75 minutes, we have an ice storm at present. 

Keepin' it real here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I visit Germany on average every 5 years, it's always worth seeing


Get these before you go!








Even the livestock isn't safe there!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh my, I'll have to pass haha


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Hey, bigwheel. I've seen these rumors before. Do you have a link where I can learn more?
> 
> I always understood that neutron bombs were basically small atomic bombs that were tweeked to produce more than the standard amount of neutrons, for use primarily against personnel protected by armor, bunkers, and the like. However, they are still atomic bombs, with most of the blast and thermal effects of regular bombs. I'm fairly sure that they do not just kill people, and leave buildings intact.


Seem to recall the last time this topic came up with have some folks on here who know all those neutron bombs...so prob somebody jump into splains it right. Fromj what I can gather they have not much blast but a bunch of radiation. We used to listen to Hal Lindsay talk about it a lot on TV. This is the first link I hit on google. Maybe better ones out there. 
ISRAEL THREATENS ARAB STATES WITH NEUTRON BOMB!! ANNIHILATING WAR BECKONS!- Christian Updates - New World Order.


----------

